# Your favorite truck you've used for plowing?



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

My F-150 is paid off this year, I am thinking of keeping it, and getting another truck to begin to expand.
My mechanic told me whichever truck I get will be tough because plowing is terribly hard on trucks, salting, etc.
I have always liked Ford,
Can I plow with an F-150 V8, or would you recommend an F-250?
(My aunt worked for Ford so I get a discount)

I am currently using blowers, I have 2 commerical accounts with room for many more next season.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

If you are going to plow commercially i recommend nothing lighter than a 3/4 ton.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Depends what your going to plow... plow Wally World then a 3/4 ton. plowing driveways... JEEP wrangler


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

If you get a discount f450 king ranch WOOOT!

I like fords plenty 

But for tight plowing and back blading the kinda suck
They’re tall and it’s hard to see up close to your vehicle 
Especially front passenger side corner 
So yea back dragging driveways is less fun 

IMO
THE Ultimate plow rig is Mitsubishi Fuso FG 4x4
I’m an idiot for ever getting rid of it 

Older fords like the 2003 body style , even with a big lift are less of an issue


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

My King Ranch with a mildly built Cummings.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> My King Ranch with a mildly built Cummings.


Until that minor oil leak issue.....
That was a nice ride, best of both worlds.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mid '90's F-350,460 gas, 5spd stick, flat bed.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

No one wants to run my cab overs for more than 6 hours too uncomfortable.

Been plowing with my avalanche for 10 years now and by far my favourite.
3/4 and 1 tons hold a bigger plow and can shave time on sites and I can run a salter but the comfort and visibility of my av is awesome.

It has held up well so I would not be afraid of a half ton


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

snowman55 said:


> No one wants to run my cab overs for more than 6 hours too uncomfortable.
> 
> Been plowing with my avalanche for 10 years now and by far my favourite.
> 3/4 and 1 tons hold a bigger plow and can shave time on sites and I can run a salter but the comfort and visibility of my av is awesome.
> ...


ScottR built what I would call the ultimate driveway rig. Mid 90's Bronco with a pickup cab configuration, 1ton diffs, 460 EFI, C6 trans, and a back plow.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Old "High Boy" with a 6" lift and a Fisher Speedcast plow...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> Old "High Boy" with a 6" lift and a Fisher Speedcast plow...


Why wood you need a 6" lift on a High Boy, is there a inventory deficiency's problem.......


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

As stated above, what are your accounts?

A truck that is good for acres of plowing is different than a truck that is good for driveways...


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

its not the plow its the operator thats hard on the equipment.....going faster to make a profit because of low rates


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

K5 blazer.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

6 in one 1/2 Dozen in the other.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

My favorite was my 1999 S-10 with 6.5' Fischer plow with wings.
That truck ran and ran, till the frame rotted out.
Other end of the spectrum. Never complained about having to go plow in my 1995 F-250 extended cab with 8-2' Boss either.
Lots of room, never get stuck.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> As stated above, what are your accounts?
> 
> A truck that is good for acres of plowing is different than a truck that is good for driveways...


For comfort, I do like my 3/4 tons...big and roomy, but you can't beat a Wrangler in tight spots.


----------



## fhafer (Jan 31, 2014)

When I first started plowing residential in the late 70's I had a 1973 International Harvester 1110 with 8 foot Fisher power angle. It was a good truck for driveways.

Now I have a 1990 Ford F-250 7.3 idi/E4OD with 7 1/2 foot Meyer for all commercial ( small bank parking lots) and it's good for getting through the ATMs and drive-thru teller lanes.

My son has a 1987 Ford F-250 with a 460/C6 with a 7 1/2 foot Boss and he does small shopping centers and banks. This truck & plow setup is the best I've ever used.

I also have a GMC 6500 with a Meyer C-9 which we use for big parking lots along with a Ford 340B loader.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

The kind that doesn't break down, comes with a driver that always shows up on time and is free. 

Too bad it doesn't exist.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Mid '90's F-350,460 gas, 5spd stick, flat bed.


lol I had an f350 460 gas with the e4od automatic.
Cant say it was a bad truck.
I loved that era ford.
But most of mine were diesels.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

tpendagast said:


> lol I had an f350 460 gas with the e4od automatic.
> Cant say it was a bad truck.
> I loved that era ford.
> But most of mine were diesels.


The '97.......Also had a '96 CC PSD but prefer gas for plowing.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BUFF said:


> The '97.......Also had a '96 CC PSD but prefer gas for plowing.
> View attachment 178132


****** is looking good...I wish those trucks looked that good around here still.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Not my truck just a look alike. 89 k5/Jimmy. Had an 89 from 92-99 till a drunk took it out. I learned how to plow in that thing.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

My 96 Ford F-350. It has a 460 c6 tranny 410 gears 9 ft Fisher plow it's a beat


----------



## maxwell1027 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have a 96 F 350, 7.3, auto, 9' dump with central hydraulics with a hydro spreader. I do a lot of banks and small commercial lots. It is a sweet truck for what I do but it's starting to show it's age.....both mechanically and physically.....but then so am I LOL . I've been looking to moving up to something newer but I just hate to give the ole girl up!


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I got a 3/4, and wish I would have gone 1 ton or larger. 1 ton will run a v plow easier, and hold more salt.

Yes plowing isn't great on the truck and requires more repairs, but make sure you include that into your prices.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Well, this is my favorite for residential, most likely cuz I'm coming out of a 52 dodge Powerwagon, man these new rigs (93) are comfy . Like Buff said, (460, C-6, 1-tons, central hydraulics, etc. ). Oooo, the Mama just took Moose stakes off the grill, gotta go.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> ****** is looking good...I wish those trucks looked that good around here still.


****** is probably one of my most favorite pickups, he does the job and is low maintenance. His next life will be a ranch pickup


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

scottr said:


> View attachment 178176
> Well, this is my favorite for residential, most likely cuz I'm coming out of a 52 dodge Powerwagon, man these new rigs (93) are comfy . Like Buff said, (460, C-6, 1-tons, central hydraulics, etc. ). Oooo, the Mama just took Moose stakes off the grill, gotta go.


And there it is, nice build ScottThumbs Up


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

scottr said:


> View attachment 178176
> Well, this is my favorite for residential, most likely cuz I'm coming out of a 52 dodge Powerwagon, man these new rigs (93) are comfy . Like Buff said, (460, C-6, 1-tons, central hydraulics, etc. ). Oooo, the Mama just took Moose stakes off the grill, gotta go.


Dude!

Can I see some video of that plowing?

Everything about me says that that rig wouldn't work, but everything about me wants to see it work!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

tpendagast said:


> Dude!
> 
> Can I see some video of that plowing?
> 
> Everything about me says that that rig wouldn't work, but everything about me wants to see it work!


Why would it not work? Back in the day I had a Bronco like that stock, 351W and a C6. Worked great, Why would a bad to the bone build like that not work?


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

I have 2. I've only been plowing in a truck since 2009, so not as long as many of the guys here.

My favorite was my 2012 F150. Ext Cab Short bed. Boss 7'6 on the front and a snowex 7500 in the bed. Was great on residential and worked well on small commercial.

My next favorite is my current truck. 
2015 F250 ext cab short bed with 8'2 Boss VXT and salt dog 1500.

I have multiple trucks- 16 Reg Cab and a new 17 Reg Cab as well.

The 17 pushes snow like I've never seen a truck push snow before. Absolutely wonderful. But it's a reg Cab so one of my guys get it.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

tpendagast said:


> Dude!
> 
> Can I see some video of that plowing?
> 
> Everything about me says that that rig wouldn't work, but everything about me wants to see it work!


One short vid. Don't have a lot to show. If you have time to waste, click on the link below my post, you might get a better idea of what went into this bronco build. ( BTW it weights 8,740 lbs )


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

scottr said:


> One short vid. Don't have a lot to show. If you have time to waste, click on the link below my post, you might get a better idea of what went into this bronco build. ( BTW it weights 8,740 lbs )


Exhaust has a nice tone.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

If I had to say my favorite truck, it would have been my 03. That was a fun truck.









She cleaned up nice...









Plowed like a mule...









Even drug a sled on the weekends...

Now all my stuff is stock...


----------



## jdsquire (Nov 19, 2015)

My old ‘96 RCLB F250 with the 7.3, F350 suspension, 9’6” Boss V. Was a brutal workhorse until cancer took ‘er away.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

When I was a kid, I loved plowing with a Galion grader. Mostly, because I could stand up and drive. I couldn't reach the pedals on trucks while sitting on the seat .


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

FredG said:


> Why would it not work? Back in the day I had a Bronco like that stock, 351W and a C6. Worked great, Why would a bad to the bone build like that not work?


doesnt look like enough traction/weight for all that plow(s)


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

tpendagast said:


> doesnt look like enough traction/weight for all that plow(s)


Broncos have a short wheelbase, weight is distributed closer. 
Also, wouldn't the weight of the plows account for something, assuming he's not plowing with both at the same time?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

tpendagast said:


> doesnt look like enough traction/weight for all that plow(s)


Read the build thread


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> Broncos have a short wheelbase, weight is distributed closer.
> Also, wouldn't the weight of the plows account for something, assuming he's not plowing with both at the same time?


I was kinda thinking he was plowing with both at the same time 
Wanted to see that actually

But maybe not
Was thinking the around the corner/round about plowing 
Due to it being such a short wheel base that might work


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

tpendagast said:


> doesnt look like enough traction/weight for all that plow(s)


This is not your average Bronco. It was built for what Scott intended it for.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

tpendagast said:


> doesnt look like enough traction/weight for all that plow(s)


And you thought the EXT looked like a tank.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> And you thought the EXT looked like a tank.


i call neighbour envy...

6.5 hours apart, they're practically competitors up there.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Mr.Markus said:


> i call neighbour envy...
> 
> 6.5 hours apart, they're practically competitors up there.


Ha, I can make Anchorage in 5 hrs . But not driving my "Tank". Not enough gas stations between here and there


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

scottr said:


> Ha, I can make Anchorage in 5 hrs . But not driving my "Tank". Not enough gas stations between here and there


I think the google car allows for the life pace....


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

BUFF said:


> Exhaust has a nice tone.


Not sure if it's just exhaust or a combo of exhaust gear whine/wine....almost sounds like a wheel loader lol. By far the coolest plow truck I've ever seen.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

FredG said:


> This is not your average Bronco. It was built for what Scott intended it for.


i didnt say it was, just wanted to see a video of it work.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

tpendagast said:


> i didnt say it was, just wanted to see a video of it work.


Do a search, I'm pretty sure you can watch some of the build and some videos and pics. I would drool to have a truck like that, Just don't have the knowledge on my own to make it happen.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

scottr said:


> Ha, I can make Anchorage in 5 hrs . But not driving my "Tank". Not enough gas stations between here and there


Ya, you also did not build it to perform between gas stations. You built it to earn money. I'm super sure that's not your everyday driver.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

FredG said:


> Do a search, I'm pretty sure you can watch some of the build and some videos and pics. I would drool to have a truck like that, Just don't have the knowledge on my own to make it happen.


Me neither

I just buy trucks
Wear em out after 10-15 years 
Buy new ones


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Dodge Power wagon !

1980 was my first real plow pick up and it was a Dodge Power Wagon. ProTrykes of Toledo build up the engine a 360 with over sized cam. It was powerful and would push well. 

That was years ago.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

tpendagast said:


> Me neither
> 
> I just buy trucks
> Wear em out after 10-15 years
> Buy new ones


For sure, I'm not buying no new truck for construction or moving snow. I like reconditioning or having a build done on a nice vehicle. My Family that been in the automobile franchise taught me different. Right, Wrong, or indifferent. You got to have money or credit. I'm a ******* hillbilly have neither. I'm looking for a squirrel.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

FredG said:


> Ya, you also did not build it to perform between gas stations. You built it to earn money. I'm super sure that's not your everyday driver.


Your right on both accounts. Both plows stay on it year round.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

FredG said:


> For sure, I'm not buying no new truck for construction or moving snow. I like reconditioning or having a build done on a nice vehicle. My Family that been in the automobile franchise taught me different. Right, Wrong, or indifferent. You got to have money or credit. I'm a ******* hillbilly have neither. I'm looking for a squirrel.


yea..
We go to auction (mostly) for "new trucks".
the only "dealer new trucks" we get are occasional manager trucks (one every 5-7 years)
Oldest manager truck is a 2008.
We buy all fords now, last GM product is 2001.. The frames kept cracking.
Have no idea what guys where hitting (pot holes)? Or they were ramming snow piles?
Doesnt happen with the Fords.


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

97 F350 reg cab long bed. 7.3. Love that truck.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> Not sure if it's just exhaust or a combo of exhaust gear whine/wine....almost sounds like a wheel loader lol. By far the coolest plow truck I've ever seen.


The whine reminded my of a gear drive cam.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

BUFF said:


> The whine reminded my of a gear drive cam.


The whine is my power steering pump, it's mounted higher than one would like, the fluid level in the reservoir is higher than the suction port but not by much. Not sure why it whines like that, but I don't think the pump is cavitating. 
Pump is a reman, 6.0 diesel Ford, as is the Hydro vac system.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

scottr said:


> View attachment 178352
> 
> 
> The whine is my power steering pump, it's mounted higher than one would like, the fluid level in the reservoir is higher than the suction port but not by much. Not sure why it whines like that, but I don't think the pump is cavitating.
> Pump is a reman, 6.0 diesel Ford, as is the Hydro vac system.


Do you park that rig inside when not in use?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

scottr said:


> View attachment 178352
> 
> 
> The whine is my power steering pump, it's mounted higher than one would like, the fluid level in the reservoir is higher than the suction port but not by much. Not sure why it whines like that, but I don't think the pump is cavitating.
> Pump is a reman, 6.0 diesel Ford, as is the Hydro vac system.


Still sounds coolio......


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

tpendagast said:


> Do you park that rig inside when not in use?


It's always parked inside after any plowing to completely melt and dry off. Then moved outside to covered parking. ( it's not a cold fluid issue if that's what you were thinking)?


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

scottr said:


> It's always parked inside after any plowing to completely melt and dry off. Then moved outside to covered parking. ( it's not a cold fluid issue if that's what you were thinking)?


No I was thinking the last time I spent a winter in Fairbanks we never shut a rig off at all.
The one time we did we had to use a bullet heater to warm it up enough to get it restarted


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

It no longer gets cold in Fairbanks  Were lucky to see a day or two of -50F a little -40F here and there. Times are a changing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

scottr said:


> It no longer gets cold in Fairbanks  Were lucky to see a day or two of -50F a little -40F here and there. Times are a changing.


LOL


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

scottr said:


> It no longer gets cold in Fairbanks  Were lucky to see a day or two of -50F a little -40F here and there. Times are a changing.


-12 to -16 is the coldest we see on a "regular" basis here.

I almost died near delta junction at -60 sumthin one year just trying to go pee!


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

scottr said:


> View attachment 178352
> 
> QUOTE]
> The attention to detail is beautiful. Once again, excellent work Scott.


----------

